# College football appreciation



## Grenadier (Sep 24, 2006)

I enjoyed this week of football, since my alma mater, Notre Dame, made one heck of a comeback, instead of laying down and dying.  It was good to see that there no hostilities at the end of the game, especially in light of last year's flag planting incident by the Michigan State Spartans, on ND's home field.  


Even though I really hate Ohio State, I also have to give them credit for finding a way to win against Penn State, even though they were certainly not at their best yesterday.  


Nice to see that Colorado still has some fight left in them.  I thought their season was completely over after they lost to a I-AA team a couple weeks ago.


----------



## crushing (Sep 24, 2006)

Grenadier said:


> I enjoyed this week of football, since my alma mater, Notre Dame, made one heck of a comeback, instead of laying down and dying. It was good to see that there no hostilities at the end of the game, especially in light of last year's flag planting incident by the Michigan State Spartans, on ND's home field.


 
I seriously doubt the very over-hyped incident of some players holding a flag up at the 35 yard line last year would have contributed as much to hostilities after this game nearly as much as the sideline scuffle after an ND coach/trainer jumped on the Michigan State player as he went to help his QB out of the ND sideline and then then a ND player grabbed him and yanked on him by the facemask.  When the Michigan State player was penalize for trying to help his QB out, I thought all heck was going to break out.

Even though nearly team looked very good after the first quarter, it was a very entertaining game that came down to the wire.


----------



## pirate wyatt (Sep 27, 2006)

It was one heck of a come back but i still think brady didnt look very comfortable with the ball.


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 27, 2006)

Well...I'm glad that your Alma Mater is doing well, Grenadier - because *mine* SUCKS.  The Temple Owls haven't had a winning record since the 80's (actually, I don't know when they last _had_ a winning record), and they lost every single game last year.  They haven't won this year yet, and had _two_ straight games where they lost, 62 - 0.


----------

